# Anyone Hunt WMA's in So.FL? Allapattah, Corbett, Dupuis?



## BIGRIGZ

So I'm going to South Florida for Thanksgiving, Stewart FL. to be exact.

I'm dying to go hunting on Thanksgiving. I have the maps off of FWC for the WMA's there, anyone ever hunt there????



Any tips??



Thanks Ken


----------



## flcowboy

I have hunted Corbett a few times, when its wet not too many places to go and even when its dry most guys use a swamp buggy. There are a few spots just takes some scouting. The best place to go I think is about an hour or so north of Stuart, its called Three Lakes WMA. There is a good road system and lots of pine flats and cypress heads, the cypress heads seem to hold deer especially if you dont mind walk a bit. Good luck and hope this helps a little bit


----------



## BIGRIGZ

can you drive a stock 4x4 down the roads in Corbett?


----------



## Stumpknocker

+1 on Three Lakes. Never hunted south of there or Bull Creek (not sure which one is further). But they're both similar as far as habitat goes. I like Three Lakes a little better than Bull Creek though. There's some pretty good deer hunting out there, but like anywhere else, gotta work to find them.


----------



## flcowboy

You can drive easly on the main road at Corbet, it takes you from the north gate to the south gate but there are alot of guys that hunt out there that dont have buggies so it can get crouded. There is a couple of walk in only areas, one is at the south end and one at the west end, if you are willing to walk in some water you might get to some good areas. There are some big hogs out there too.


----------



## Bullshark

I've hunted Dupuis amany times. J.W. Corbet sucks I lived on the edge of the propertydurring High School. You don't need a buggie for Dupuis and it is loaded with deer and pigs. I will give you my spots since I will never hunt there again. Go in through the main gate and wind around to the power lines. Once you get there it bends to the left with the power lines on your right. Count 4 power poles and walk in under the linesand sit the edge of the wood line to the power lines. Almost everytime I sat there I had a shot and there is normaly a rub line on that edge. To get to the other spot don't hang the left at the lines. Drive under them and walk in to the left about 400 yards past the lines. It is the edge of where the woods end and the saw grass starts. Sit that edge about 200 yards in. You will need tall boots b/c it's about 1 foot deep of water. I have not hunted there in years but in the late 90's it was awesome.


----------



## Bullshark

Also if you can get in there is a new WMA SW of Fort Drum that is only 4000 acres. My buddy owns the property due north and it is FULL. Up until 2 years ago it has never been hunted and some big boys have been wacked since it opened. It was owned by some old lady and the state made her give up 1/2 of her land. I don't know what they call it but it's a few miles south of the Morman property just south of Yeeha.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Three Lakes has an entrance on the south end of the management Area on Hwy 60 and just west of Yeehaw Junction.

From Stuart, it would be an easy run up the Turnpike.

The Ft. Drum WMA that Bullshark talked about is awesome, but I think it is by special permit only.


----------



## flcowboy

Bullshark, so did you grow up down south out in the acreage in Palm Beach? I grew up in Coral springs (north Broward) and spent some time in Jupiter before moving up here. I agree about Corbet, but Dupuise is a special opp hunt now and you need to be drawn, but you can wait at the gate if someone is leaving and not coming back you can use there tag


----------



## Bullshark

I moved a few times after Andrew kicked us out of Homestead. I lived in Davie until I was 16 then I moved to the acreage in Loxahatchee until I graduated from high school. I knew that about Dupuis but I did not know if they changed it. I would give my tags to the guys sitting outside the gate everytime I was done with them.


----------



## BIGRIGZ

Here's my pics from my afternoon adventure exploring/roadhunting in JW Corbett.

I didn't see any deer. There was 1 buck killed in the 2-3 hrs I was there (written on the check in board at the ranger station).

This land was really weird, haven't really seen anything like it before.

The swamp buggy wasn't ours, just the biggest n baddest one we saw out there....


----------



## NavySnooker

you should give gulf hammock a shot next year.. great hog hunting!! I used to hunt there alot when i was a kid


----------

